# Spice Rack



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Well, because of the current weather, Im at a stand still on my 3-1 High Chair. It's flooding all around us, and just not good weather to take things outside to sand, and then I don't have the stain yet, to begin staining. And we're staying off the roads, for now!

So, I started another little project I promised the wife. We have limited counter space, because our kitchen is so small. So, to get the salt, pepper and other everyday spices, and such, off the counter, I'm building a little spice rack to mount on the wall, under a cabinet. 

Got a good bit of it done today, but not finished!

1st pic, is the base. It's 3 1/2" x 16". I've marked the 4 corners (4 columns), and then I routed a 1/4" round over on three sides (minus where the 4 columns will go. 
2nd pic, is the four columns, cut and sitting on the base. The columns are 3/4x3/4x4". 1/4"r all four sides of the columns. 
3rd pic, is the rails. they are 1/4x3/4 - 2-16" long and 2-3 1/2" long.
4th pic, is a jig I made, to cut a 3/4" groove, in the center of the four columns. 
5th pic, shows how nicely the jig worked!! I think I might make some Lincoln Logs down the road!! ;o) 
Tomorrow, I hope to finish this!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

so far so good...
build you a down draft sanding table...
save the going out side...


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Nice idea, Lee. I have a small kitchen, too, and I can see where this would be a benefit. Thanks.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Stick486 said:


> so far so good...
> build you a down draft sanding table...
> save the going out side...


Stick, I really really need to do that! Just don't know where I'd store it, when I don't use it!! I'm packed and stacked as is!! ;o)


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Built small spice racks for a small kitchen several years ago. They were a big help. Really like your columns. Nice work. Please show final pictures.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

N'awlins77 said:


> Stick, I really really need to do that! Just don't know where I'd store it, when I don't use it!! I'm packed and stacked as is!! ;o)


think of it as nothing more than a hollow table top 3~4'' thick w/o legs and an egg grate top......
hook your DC to it...
shop vac hasn't the ooomph..
make it a drawer when not in use...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

here ya go..

.
SandMan Products - Sand Pro affordable downdraft sanding stations


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Columns and rails being glued. They are also Brad nailed. 
Next, fill holes and sand corners.


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

That is looking very nice. Thanks for posting.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Well I finished building it yesterday, except for staining. But then I hit, sought of a dilemma, of sorts. 
Trying to figure out how to hang it, with minimal holes in the wall, and a way to take it off the wall, to clean it, now and then. 

But, I think I've figured it out. Going to make some sort of handle for it, so that not only that it can hang on the wall, and off the counter, but can be moved to the table, while we eat!! So I'm thinking maybe a piece of 1/4" oak ply, and make a back for it, since moving it without a backing, might be tricky. And cut the back high, and cut out like an oblong hole, to fit a hand, for moving and to hang on the wall. 

Maybe, something like this??


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

hang it to the bottom of the cabinet and not the wall....


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Stick486 said:


> hang it to the bottom of the cabinet and not the wall....


Stick, I have given that some thought too! Thanks!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

plate the top of the rack to make hanging it all that much easier...


----------



## David Dickson (Oct 30, 2015)

*How to hang it?*



N'awlins77 said:


> Well I finished building it yesterday, except for staining. But then I hit, sought of a dilemma, of sorts.
> Trying to figure out how to hang it, with minimal holes in the wall, and a way to take it off the wall, to clean it, now and then.


What is the wall surface?
If it is tiled, what about using suction pads?
If it is wood, what about a french cleat?

Or, extending Stick's idea, hang a wooden board from the underside of the cupboard, then put the french cleat on that.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice job Lee.


----------

